# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  AGROEXPORTACIONES - AREQUIPA - ADEX

## Eduardo ADEX SUR

*DIPLOMADO DE ESPECIALIZACION EN AGROEXPORTACIONES*  *AREQUIPA 2015*  *Fecha de Inicio: 4 de Julio*  *VACANTES LIMITADAS* La Escuela de Comercio Exterior de *ADEX, (Asociación de Exportadores) EXPORTADORES ENSEÑANDO A EXPORTAR los invita a participar del DIPLOMADO DE ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN AGROEXPORTACIONES en la ciudad de Arequipa cuya fecha de inicio es el día 4 de Julio 
Los objetivos son: 
- Adquirir un conocimiento completo de la legislación internacional, requerimientos técnicos, sanitarios y de calidad, para el acceso a los mercados internacionales de los productos agrícolas,
además, de estar en la capacidad de desarrollar negocios de exportación de productos agrícolas y agroindustriales. 
Éste Diplomado está orientado a Público en General, Empresarios, ejecutivos de todas las especialidades que desempeñen cargos o que estén próximos a asumirlos, funcionarios de instituciones públicas y personal de compañías (supervisores, jefes de producción, etc.), así como también profesionales interesados en manejar la normatividad y estrategias en el Comercio Internacional de Productos Agroindustriales. 
La inversión consta de una matrícula de S/ 60.00 (incluye material de estudio y certificación) y el Diplomado por S/ 2 800.00 con facilidades de pago hasta en 5 cuotas sin interés (S/ 560 mensual) 
Las sesiones son los fines de semana de manera quincenal. Los días sábados de 2:00 pm a 8:00 pm y los días domingos de 9:00 am a 1:00 pm en las instalaciones de la Universidad Privada de Tacna. Dictado por especialistas de ADEX de Lima.Durante el desarrollo del curso tendrá beneficios como acceso al ADT y al finalizar podrá inscribirse en la bolsa de trabajo de ADEX. 
El participante al aprobar el Curso, y cumplir con los requisitos académicos y administrativos recibirá el certificado de:ESPECIALISTA EN GESTIÓN DE AGROEXPORTACIONES.
Algunos de los beneficiosLink Staff de profesores ADEX Escuela ADEX 
Link ADT Adex Data Trade | ¿Qué es el ADT? 
Boletin Perú Exporta http://www.adexperu.org.pe/Descargas...porta_n123.pdf
(cambiando el número del boletín podrá acceder a boletines anteriores y futuros) 
Bolsa de Trabajo ADEX Escuela ADEX 
Comuníquese conmigo por teléfono fijo, celular o correo para resolver cualquier duda o consulta. 
Saludos cordiales
Eduardo Sueldo  CEL 993501679  Asociación de Exportadores  ADEX   Eduardo Sueldo Asociación de Exportadores  ADEX Ejecutivo de Ventas
(Telf.: (54) 602900 Anexo: 8023
(RPC: 993501679
*esueldo@adexperu.org.pe
Calle Las Beatas N° 704 Cayma Arequipa  Perú www.adexperu.org.pe /www.adexdatatrade.com   * Temas similares: Diplomado de Especialización de Agroexportaciones en TACNA por ADEX ADEX Asociación De Exportadores  en Tacna, Diplomado de Especialización en Agroexportaciones Artículo: Agroexportaciones totales crecieron 33% en enero, informó Adex Artículo: Agroexportaciones peruanas crecerían 10% este año, estima Adex

----------

